# Are Stairs Bad for a GSD?



## AlexRD (Apr 15, 2014)

I understand that running the dogs up and down the stairs is bad for them at a young age, but is going up stairs bad for a dogs' hips or any other parts of them? This is more at 6mo+ of age.

Thanks!!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

While your pup will still be growing and his hips are still strengthening, typical use of stairs, like just climbing up and down to go outside, is perfectly fine. You should maintain leash control and keep your pup from bounding up and down the stairs, a controlled descent and climb will protect their hips.


----------



## AlexRD (Apr 15, 2014)

Awesome! When they're fully developed is using the stairs consistently a concern? The reason why I ask is because I live in a 4 floor house, and would like to have the dog near me when I sleep, and I live on the top floor.

As a puppy I plan on putting it in a box and carrying it upstairs, but as it gets older and too heavy to do that, I may leave it downstairs until it's fully grown. Any thoughts on that?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Just keep this in mind, excessive impacts on joints will only increase risk. This doesn't guarantee any problems and complete abstinence won't completely guarantee no problems. As long as you maintain the slow easy use of stairs, you reduce risks.

The fully grown dog is less vulnerable to an extent, naturally old dogs have their own problems.


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

I wouldn't carry the puppy in a box if you can avoid it. Too much moving around can shift your balance. Try to pick him or her up in your arms and carry that way. It is good for your pup to be taught to be carried and not squirm around.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

after a couple months old, i only limited walking distance and not allow jumping on and off furniture. never occurred to me limit stair usage after i was sure he/she wouldn't fall.


----------



## Tauntingbull (May 17, 2014)

Is there anyone here who had a puppy while they were in an apt? Do you carry the pup down for every bathroom break? That could be several times a day.


----------

